# Foot Dam, or Tawas Pier?



## pikestalker (Dec 30, 2010)

Heading to Tawas Friday morning. Still have not gotten the boat fixed. Have to put a new water pump in my parents house first thing. Then they are heading back down here! (yah, dont tell them) So with out the boat, do I head to the AuSable, Foot Dam, or some where up and down there, or hit the pier in town? Will probably hang out until Monday morning. Also any clue as to what is bighting now and what they are bighting?

Tom

He who asks is a fool for five minutes, but he who does not ask remains a fool forever. *Chinese Proverb*


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

I'd fish the Au Sable the first day, the mouth/piers the second, and end on the Tawas dock. Good shot at walleye, steelhead, browns, lakers or atlantics somewhere in that stretch; good luck!


----------



## RiverRanger (Aug 23, 2006)

Lots of sucker's by the Damn right now, and I mean _*LOT'S*_ of them.


----------



## pikestalker (Dec 30, 2010)

Thanks for the help! I will be heading up Friday morning as soon as the wife gets from work about 7:30 am. Get the water pump in hopefully by 1, and then I am free for the rest of the weekend!


----------

